# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Red Tiger Lotus opened 2 new leaves, look at them pearl!



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is a link for a couple pics I just took of two new leaves that just opened on my Red Tiger Lotus.

Man do they pearl like crazy!

Anyone have an opinion?

http://members.shaw.ca/jusfourn/Lotus.htm


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Here is a link for a couple pics I just took of two new leaves that just opened on my Red Tiger Lotus.

Man do they pearl like crazy!

Anyone have an opinion?

http://members.shaw.ca/jusfourn/Lotus.htm


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I don't think there's a plant that can produce more bubbles than a lotus, it's pretty impressive. Well--maybe rotala macranda and riccia, but the size of the lotus leaves makes the bubble show pretty dramatic.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

Is that the bulb i gave you? I can't tell with all the bubbles in the way


----------



## kherman (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow, that's amazing!!!!

------------------------------
Karl's Parts And Construction Journal


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nah that is a Red tiger lotus I picked up a month ago with only 3 1/2" bulbs, and it does not even have a bulb.

The bulb you gave me seems dormant. I anxiously await something from it.

Since just redoing the tank, I think everything needs a couple weeks to get itself together. I will post some pics then. 

Should I trim back the lotus?


----------



## Ron Nelson (Apr 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Justin604:
> Should I trim back the lotus?


Really that is up to you I think. From what I understand you want to keep it from reaching the surface or it will start sending out lots of surface leaves. I've been keeping mine pretty trimmed down or it shades too much of my glosso for my tastes.

Ron


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

Unless you want floating leaves, do keep it trimmed back; pinch off the floaters (the ones that grow rapidly toward the surface) as soon as they appear. You'll be amazed how fast it can put out huge floaters, and they will shade a good area of your tank.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I wouldn't mind if they shade the Crypts under them.... Crypts probably don;t like 5.2WPG anyways, so maybe I should let it send one or two?


----------

